# Filters for 130gal



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

5x2x2 and i'm thinking of getting a Fluval FX5 and a 405, running the FX5 on a jet nozzle midway down the tank and the 405 on a spraybar. Also gonna use a powerhead for extra water movement. Think this will be adequate?


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

do you already own the fluval 405? if not...I would run the fx5 along with 2 AC-110


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I do not own either of the filters right now. Whats an AC-110? Who makes it? And why is it better than a 405?

Thanks


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

An AC-110 is an Aqua Clear 110 hang on back filter as seen here

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealinv/se ... n+Shopping

They have really good water flow (about 500gph) and are overall good hang on the back filters.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah, i was hoping to stay away from internal/HOB filters.

I much prefer the idea of taking water from one end, cleaning it and pumping it back in at the other end. Just seems to me like a better way to clean the water.

Am i wrong?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

mok3t said:


> Ah, i was hoping to stay away from internal/HOB filters.
> 
> I much prefer the idea of taking water from one end, cleaning it and pumping it back in at the other end. Just seems to me like a better way to clean the water.
> 
> Am i wrong?


I've become a canister snob myself! :lol:

If the HOB doesn't do the "biowheel" thing (like the Emperors), then there's not a heck of a lot going for them vs. a canister.

-Ryan


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I personally really like the effect of the Aqua Clears. I do however run them along with a canister. The only thing i really like about HOB's is the GPH, the price, and the fact that i dont have to worry about them leaking from 20 different locations. Canisters are a bit more trouble, but they get the job done. Thats just my opinion though..


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Can an AC110 be set up to skim the waters surface? If it can then i might use one at the opposite end to the spray bar along with the FX5 and 405


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

> quote]
> I've become a canister snob myself! :lol:
> 
> If the HOB doesn't do the "biowheel" thing (like the Emperors), then there's not a heck of a lot going for them vs. a canister.
> ...


[/quote]

biowheels are overated...if a tank is fully cycled, there should be enough bb on decorations, gravels, and filter media itself. you dont need a biowheel on a hob filter, especially the aquaclear...it already does 3 stage filtration, but mainly use for mechanical.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

MightyM said:


> biowheels are overated...if a tank is fully cycled, there should be enough bb on decorations, gravels, and filter media itself. you dont need a biowheel on a hob filter, especially the aquaclear...it already does 3 stage filtration, but mainly use for mechanical.


It can just as logically be stated that bio media is overrated... if a tank is fully cycled there will be enough bb on decorations, gravel (or sand), other filter media, aquarium walls, interior walls of filter housing, etc, etc...

At least things like bio-wheels and wet dry filters create an environment that encourages bb to thrive... bio media in a canister is no better of a home than the glass side walls... it just has more surfaces for it to live on... although it's not like a typical system lacks sufficient surface area to support enough bb...


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

You can set up an aqua clear to skim the surface, but I donâ€™t know how efficient it would be. If you get a little tricky you can enclose the intake with water tight material and have it go up vertically till it is just below the water surface, and carve a â€œcomb likeâ€


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

The tank is a Rena 130gal. Not sure on the exact model as its about 10 years old hehe. Not 100% sure if hobs will fit on it. I suppose o could uy one and have a look.

Also had another thought..... Would running a big pond pump on a 130gal be a good or bad idea? Like a big one with a UV sterilizer built in and stuff? They move some SERIOUS amounts of water and are pretty good for mechanical filtration right?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

> The tank is a Rena 130gal. Not sure on the exact model as its about 10 years old hehe. Not 100% sure if hobs will fit on it. I suppose o could uy one and have a look.


Chances are larger HOBs will fit over the rim (such as AC 110, Emp 400, etc) but the smaller versions of the same brands will notâ€¦



> Also had another thought..... Would running a big pond pump on a 130gal be a good or bad idea? Like a big one with a UV sterilizer built in and stuff? They move some SERIOUS amounts of water and are pretty good for mechanical filtration right?


I ran a BioForce 2000 (pond filter) on inhome tanks for 5+ years and was very satisfied with it. Be sure to plumb it wisely with shot off valves and disconnection points for maintenanceâ€¦ I highly suggest putting the pump inline AFTER the filter despite what the pump/filter manufacturers suggest (this creates a â€œsuckingâ€


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a similar size tank and I am running an FX5 and an XP3. Tank is clean, and fish are happy.


----------



## pupdawg (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, I run 2 AquaClear 110's along with a Eshopps WD-200 wet/dry and a MAG 7 doing around 500 gph after the head loss on my 125g.

The nice thing about the AquaClears is they are easily serviceable. I remove the carbon and just run the sponge and bio-media, if I need carbon I just throw it in a micron bag and dump that into the wet/dry sump. The filtration seems to be good, and there seems to be enough flow present.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Knowing what i'm like i'll probably end up getting the FX5, 405 AND a couple of HoBs lol. This tanks going in the living room so i want it perfect.

Whats the noise on the AC-110s like?


----------



## pupdawg (Jul 20, 2009)

If you top off your water until it touches the outlet mouth of the aquaclear, then its very quiet. If not then the slight sound of water pouring into water is all you'll hear. They are very good filters and I prefer them over marineland. A good plus to the aquaclears is that you dont have to buy cartridges or media nearly as often as with marineland. All you do is rinse out the sponge once a month and its good to go.

IMO, the FX5 or an Eheim of similar capacity and two AC110s are "enough".


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

No way I would put an HOB in my living room tank. Tank has to be too far from the wall, and it makes noise. Splashing noise in the spare room is ok, but I don't want to be watching a movie with friends and have fish noise in the background.

JMO


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

As mentioned... If the tank is completely topped off the Aqua Clear HOBs function silently...

My 125 gal sits 4.75" from the wall and has Aqua Clear 110s on the back (as well as Mag HOTs)

There is no need to exaggerate these features... although someone feels this would be less than desirable I could completely understand...

Personally i like that the HOBs make a little noise when the tank level drops. This reminds me it is time to do a water change. In the case where I am having company over, it takes very little effort to add three or four gallons to top it off. Although I typically try to have the tank looking as good as I can when I have company over.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Go with 2 fx'5 cans, you will never look back, they can be found for $200.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

IME some of the aqua-clears have made a slight grinding noise when I first purchased them. I have no idea why, I mean I cleaned the thing and made sure the impeller didnâ€™t have sand in it. Oh well, the sound went away in a couple weeks  . Moral of the story, if you end up getting an aqua-clear and it makes that noise, give it some time and it might silence up. Or you could replace it because it might be a more serious problem, I might have just gotten lucky


----------

